# Motor size for large bottle tumbler



## juzzac (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi,
 I am currently building a large bottle tumbler capable of tumbling up to 10x 4" canisters, what motor size should I use?? 
 I am not sure if I should get a 1/2hp 1425rpm motor or a 1hp motor 1425rpm motor ? has anyone built a machine of  a similar size?
 I would prefer to use the 1/2hp motor if it will handle that amount of canisters as it would use much less power, but on the other hand if it is going to be overloaded then i would buy the 1hp motor

 thanks for any advice 
  Juz


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 15, 2009)

I would go even smaller and save on energy. I use a 1/3 hp and turn up to 14 canasters at a time when Im real busy. 

 Digger Ry


----------



## capsoda (Jul 15, 2009)

Blown 506ci Ford.  

 I have a 1/2 hp 1875 rpm. They are the common and cheap. Check the local flea market.


----------



## juzzac (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Digger Ry,

 Thanks very much for your reply.
 With the 1/3Hp motor you use, can it turn 14 canisters full of copper ? or glass beads??   I am looking to use 10x 4" canisters with cut copper, It would be great if a 1/3hp motor would be strong enough to run that amount of canisters as it would be much cheaper to purchase and run 

 Thanks 
 Juz


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 16, 2009)

Juz, I was speaking for copper weight. With glass beads I would imagine you could turn over 20 plus. Just make sure you put your heaviest canister to the front of the machine (closest to the motor). Your motor will get pretty hot, but its normal just make sure to get a good motor thermo cooled. If you can spurge a little get the most energy efficent motor you can, it will save you in the long run if you run it years on end like I do

 Take care and good luck
 Digger Ry


----------



## juzzac (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for your helpful replys RY 

 I have just purchased the most efficent 1/3hp motor I could find with thermal overload protection and inbuilt cooling fan, I will report back and post some pictures once completed.


 JUZ


----------

